# New Bird



## Scott R (Feb 8, 2017)

Haven't carved in a while due to just not wanting to mess with it.  Finally got motivated enough to do this one for a raffle at my church.

Cork body, tupelo head, and painted in acrylics.  Did a dogwood keel from a salvaged tree that a storm blew down in the yard.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2017)

Another awesome deke!


----------



## pine floor (Feb 9, 2017)

Sweet.

PF


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2017)

Gheez....I'd hate to put that one in the water! It'd only pull in the upper class ducks.


----------



## Scott R (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Feb 12, 2017)

nice


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks awesome, I always enjoy seeing your decoys.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 13, 2017)

If I put that in my spread, some dummy would shoot it.
And then I'd have to shoot him.....


----------



## Scott R (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks again guys.

Injun Joe a few pellets gives them "character"


----------



## riverbank (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 23, 2017)

Man - that is outstanding work. That would look great on my mantle! Canvasbacks have always been my favorites.
  I'm always a little bit in awe of people who have the talent to carve a realistic head like that. I tried it lots of times when I was younger, but the heads wound up looking more like a seagull than a duck, so I finally had to admit to no talent for it, and used Herters plastic heads on the cork decoys we made. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow, thats sweet, nice work


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful Work Sir!!


----------



## Redbow (Mar 8, 2017)

Man that's some fine work, beautiful indeed..


----------



## Scott R (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks again for the kind comments guys.


----------



## bbs383ci (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh, that's beautiful!!!!!! Would love to get one one day


----------

